# Amazon Flex hiring drivers in Ft Worth



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

*Amazon delivery driver (ft. worth,denton,argyle/lantana)*

compensation: $2 per package for contractors with own van and $110 a day for drivers using my vehicle
employment type: contract

delivery drivers needed! deliveries are mostly residential i.e. houses and apartments, some businesses. Need driver that pays attention to detail, follows instructions, and is organized and dependable. Delivery experience is preferred. May deliver 60-90 packages a day. I am taking contractors with own van (cargo or minivan) and paying $2 per package. Drivers using my vehicles start at $110 a day and gas/vehicle expenses are paid by me.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

by who?? Amazon, or is this a contract company??


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> by who?? Amazon, or is this a contract company??


I found it on craigslist today. Although it's in my neighborhood, I can't do 60-90 packages a day regardless of the money and using someone else van.

This is for you healthy people


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Do you have a link I looked couldn't find it thanks


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Go to craigslist. Dallas/Ft Worth/ jobs

Search VANS


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

cynamin said:


> I found it on craigslist today.
> Although it's in my neighborhood, I can't do 60-90 packages a day
> regardless of the money and using someone else van.
> 
> This is for you healthy people


You worry me sometimes.... How are we supposed to be out all night dancing and drinking
if you've got 90 packages to do the next morning ? I can help with the housework, but
you'll have to do some of the driving. We need to get our act together. George Burns and Gracie Allen
never had to worry about these things. It breaks my heart sometimes to see us struggle like this.......

 <---I dunno what's going on with him...
He gets weird when you don't pay attention to him....


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> You worry me sometimes.... How are we supposed to be out all night dancing and drinking
> if you've got 90 packages to do the next morning ? I can help with the housework, but
> you'll have to do some of the driving. We need to get our act together. George Burns and Gracie Allen
> never had to worry about these things. It breaks my heart sometimes to see us struggle like this.......
> ...


Darling... I think I have to throw the towel in on this gig. I haven't been able to get a blk since last Friday. Last night, I didn't even get the orange bar at 10p with available blks.

I guess it's my time.... Happy Delivering boys


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Cynamin which warehouse you work out of


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

DDA1. It once was easy to get a blk but now... I am a candle in the wind.

According to Craigslist, they are hiring workers in Ft Worth, and lots of other places. They are requesting for van drivers. 

I thought I could rely on this gig for a while but Oh well.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Is that Haslet /Alliance?
I'm out of Coppell


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

No, Farmers Branch


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Is that Haslet /Alliance?
> I'm out of Coppell


Do you have problems catching a blk


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Have you heard anything about Haslet /Alliance taking drivers


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

No I get a 9am every day you have to be quick at 10 your timing has to be just right


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Have you heard anything about Haslet /Alliance taking drivers


I believe they are hiring pt and full time workers. Ft Worth is hiring van drivers. Every day there is more opportunities


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

cynamin said:


> I believe they are hiring pt and full time workers. Ft Worth is hiring van drivers. Every day there is more opportunities


Don't give up, I was having the same problem last week, so I had to be real aggressive about getting blocks.
I think when you make a couple of mistakes they may make it hard for you to get blocks, then maybe it falls off or something.
Hang in there!


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Is that Haslet /Alliance?
> I'm out of Coppell


I want to switch to Coppell, thats closer to me. Your guys don't have the same issues with getting blocks as we do..


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

It's sad... I kinda liked the mystery everyday of not knowing where you are going day after day 

I would rather Ft Worth which is where I am but I would drive somewhere else in Dallas minus downtown


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> Don't give up, I was having the same problem last week, so I had to be real aggressive about getting blocks.
> I think when you make a couple of mistakes they may make it hard for you to get blocks, then maybe it falls off or something.
> Hang in there!


Well... I did get an auto scheduled blk for next week. Yah!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

cynamin said:


> Well... I did get an auto scheduled blk for next week. Yah!


See there ! You can't throw in the towel until we get outta the shower .

...watch the slippery part, right there....


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh well... I don't get the 10p orange box anymore :-(


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Come back to Virginia lol. It's so easy to get blocks here.. It's 11:16 pm and open blocks still available. Only problem is all are 3 hour blocks and they might send you 4o miles away.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> See there ! You can't throw in the towel until we get outta the shower .
> 
> ...watch the slippery part, right there....





soypana said:


> Come back to Virginia lol. It's so easy to get blocks here.. It's 11:16 pm and open blocks still available. Only problem is all are 3 hour blocks and they might send you 4o miles away.


The farthest I went at the Springfield facility was Woodbridge. That's messed up it isn't 4 hrs anymore


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

soypana said:


> Come back to Virginia lol. It's so easy to get blocks here.. It's 11:16 pm and open blocks still available. Only problem is all are 3 hour blocks and they might send you 4o miles away.


When was the last time your warehouse had four-hour blocks?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

cynamin said:


> The farthest I went at the Springfield facility was Woodbridge. That's messed up it isn't 4 hrs anymore


Yeah woodbridge was the farthest route until 2 weeks ago. Now they send us all over the DMV area. Leesburg, Ashburn, Chantilly, Centreville etc.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> When was the last time your warehouse had four-hour blocks?


August 6 was the last time.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

soypana said:


> Yeah woodbridge was the farthest route until 2 weeks ago. Now they send us all over the DVM area. Leesburg, Ashburn, Chantilly, Centreville etc.


WHAT??? That's ridiculous. Even if they open a new facility somewhere else, you guys still should be getting 4 hrs.

That's crazy


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

cynamin said:


> Oh well... I don't get the 10p orange box anymore :-(


You may write support about this. A few people at Maple are having the same issue and haven't even been able to see an available block all week, much less work.


----------

